# In the Humidor market



## PHL425 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm new to the forum and fairly new to cigars. I'm trying to build my collection right now and need a humidor. I have a small xikar travel humidor and plan to set up a tupperdor in the future, but I want a good tradional wooden humidor. I want one with a capacity of at least 150-250 but don't want to spend more than $250. Any input will be appreciated. 

Thanks, Palmer


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Buy Cigar Humidors and Humidor Accessories | Cheap Humidors

Best advice... Get a nice desktop or 3 and then a large cooler.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I would set up a tupperdor first to start getting your cigars acclimated now while you start seasoning a humidor. It may take a lot longer than you think but, in the meantime you can start building a collection.
Welcome to PUFF. Drop in the introduction thread and, let us know about your journey with cigars/pipes.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't mean to be disparaging however a humidor that size for that amount of money won't be very well constructed. These humidors sometimes have issues holding humidity. 

Did you ever think of going the wineador route?

If you're setting up tupperdors anyway, maybe a small well constructed humidor from waxing moon. Use it to keep a few cigars to show off when company comes over. I understand about wanting something a little fancier than Tupperware.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I second @UBC03 - when I was getting into the hobby, I fought the urge to buy a cheap humidor (believe it or not, a $250 250 count humidor will be cheaply made) and I'm glad I did. I would argue that there's no better way to store cigars than tupperware. You can insert cedar sleeves so the cigars actually age, rather than just rest. And with Boveda packs, your RH will hold steady as a boulder.

If you're looking for something that will just sit on a counter and look pretty, spend that $250 on a 25-50 count humidor, which will be of better quality. I would suggest Diamond Crown. 



 You can put your best smokes in there, and keep your main stash in tupperware.

Or, you could go with a wineador. A Whynter looks sleek and will only run you about $300, which includes shipping.

I personally have tupperware containers that sit in a wine cooler. It's a bit janky, but my smokes come out looking and smoking perfect.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I don't mean to be disparaging however a humidor that size for that amount of money won't be very well constructed. These humidors sometimes have issues holding humidity.
> 
> Did you ever think of going the wineador route?
> 
> If you're setting up tupperdors anyway, maybe a small well constructed humidor from waxing moon. Use it to keep a few cigars to show off when company comes over. *I understand about wanting something a little fancier than Tupperware.*


Here's the thing... I also understand (sort of) about people wanting to show off their purebreds in a fancy dog show. But, first you gotta' learn to take care of them and you gotta' train them. Being ready to compete takes a lot of work and doesn't happen over night. Oh, and it's not cheap either!

Same thing with cigars, in a sense. You gotta' learn to take care of them, and train yourself to be involved and diligent.

So okay, you want to have a fancy humidor to show off your cigars? Cool. But why make that one of the very first things you take on? Setting up and maintaining a wooden humidor, especially a budget-built one, is arguably the hardest part of the cigar hobby with the steepest learning curve.

So, let me ask the panel (my answer is obvious, but I'm open to other insights). In what way does a wooden desktop take better care of cigars than a tupperdor?

And in what way would it be better to spend $250 on a cheap wooden humidor versus $50 on setting up a tupperdor (and I'm thinking "Hawkador" here, all-in at that price). If you're just getting into cigars that other $200 is much better spent on good cigars!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MidwestToker said:


> I second @UBC03 - when I was getting into the hobby, I fought the urge to buy a cheap humidor (believe it or not, a $250 250 count humidor will be cheaply made) and I'm glad I did. I would argue that there's no better way to store cigars than tupperware. You can insert cedar sleeves so the cigars actually age, rather than just rest. And with Boveda packs, your RH will hold steady as a boulder.
> 
> If you're looking for something that will just sit on a counter and look pretty, spend that $250 on a 25-50 count humidor, which will be of better quality. I would suggest Diamond Crown. A friend of mine has this one, and it's beautiful. You can put your best smokes in there, and keep your main stash in tupperware.
> 
> ...


I agree with 99% off this advice. Except cedar is added for smell and minor assistance regulating rh.. nothing helps age cigars except time.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I agree with 99% off this advice. Except cedar is added for smell and minor assistance regulating rh.. nothing helps age cigars except time.


I don't know why I always thought that. Well, other than looks, what's the point of a humidor? I mean, I know that cedar is supposed to help maintain temp and RH, but I use smaller tupperware so the RH is restored pretty quickly.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I agree with 99% off this advice. Except cedar is added for smell and minor assistance regulating rh.. nothing helps age cigars except time.


I did specify a "Hawkador" in my proposed $50 tupperdor budget, which includes putting in Spanish cedar trays. In fact, those are solid cedar trays, as compared to the thin veneer of cedar you find in most cheap Chinese humidors!

Oh, and Bovedas are part of that set-up too. How many new guys do we run into who feel compelled to use the crappy foam humidifiers that come with their Cheapadors because... well... because they paid for 'em dammit !!! ???

Your turn. Whatcha got?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A humidor, be it a Tupperware container, cooler, or fancy box, doesn't have to be setup or maintained on a rocket science minded basis. All it takes is a little preplanning as to what you want - size, astetics, size of expected collection, and budget. Once these initial steps are taken the rest is pretty simple really. Just monitor the goings on in whatever storage medium you decided on and take steps to maintain a desired environment therein. With the vast array of humidity control agents available these days that shouldn't be too difficult. 

Cigars, pipes, or what have you, are meant to be a source of enjoyment and not a hassle. How many on here have needlessly worried about things in their early smoking days that they laugh about now? I know I have and on more than one occasion.

Bottom line is just enjoy the journey, learn all you can along the way, and continue to ask for help if the need arises... We're always here to help out if/when needed.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

One more bit of advice for a newbie: forget the 70 RH rule that's posted on every single cigar mega-site. Most of the guys here (who know a lot more than I do) taught me to keep stogies around 62-65 RH. After a few months in that environment, they'll smoke like a dream.

So, buy either 62 or 65 RH Bovedas, set it, and forget it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MidwestToker said:


> I don't know why I always thought that. Well, other than looks, what's the point of a humidor? I mean, I know that cedar is supposed to help maintain temp and RH, but I use smaller tupperware so the RH is restored pretty quickly.


cedar is slow to mold and it helps control critters. Spanish cedar isn't as pungent as American cedar. Imagine the smell of quilts when you take em out of a cedar chest. Couldn't imagine my smokes smelling that strong.

You're right ,they help with regulating rh because they retain moisture. I'm sure they help with temp more than plastic.

If I had tupperdors I'd throw a couple sc sheets in because I love the smell.


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

I love my treasure dome humidor, I have a humi-care active humidifier, filled it with distilled water a month ago and haven't had to touch the humidification yet. Highly recommend my setup.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I did specify a "Hawkador" in my proposed $50 tupperdor budget, which includes putting in Spanish cedar trays. In fact, those are solid cedar trays, as compared to the thin veneer of cedar you find in most cheap Chinese humidors!
> 
> Oh, and Bovedas are part of that set-up too. How many new guys do we run into who feel compelled to use the crappy foam humidifiers that come with their Cheapadors because... well... because they paid for 'em dammit !!! ???
> 
> Your turn. Whatcha got?


Don't forget about a calibrated digital hygrometer..Not calibrated with salt, but use a NEW Boveda pack. Put it with the hygro in a Ziploc freezer bag, then put it in a piece of sealed Tupperware for 24 hours....You're up Jack..lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Don't forget about a calibrated digital hygrometer..Not calibrated with salt, but use a NEW Boveda pack. Put it with the hygro in a Ziploc freezer bag, then put it in a piece of sealed Tupperware for 24 hours....You're up Jack..lol


I like Caliber IV's for the tuppers; accurate, reliable, and don't take up much space. But, they are costly, as hygros go. So add $25 for a grand total of $75.

That said, my "Hawkadors" are so rock steady that the last couple I've added don't have hygros in them yet and I don't feel the least bit panicked over it. LOL


----------



## oneeyelefty (Aug 4, 2015)

airnwater.com has fantastic deals on their "Scratch-n-dent" wineadors. A friend of mine just got a 250-count version for about $170! The spanish cedar shelves are extremely well made. You can't go wrong!


----------



## PHL425 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow, thank yall for all the feedback. Very much appreciated. I guess I'll just start with a tupperdor and build my stock pile. I'm interested in a wineador as well eventually. I know own this may be a stupid question, but I'm guessing you don't refrigerate the cigars inside. I would imagine that would dry them out. Also I may have overlooked it but what are the best brands of Tupperware to use as a tupperdor?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

PHL425 said:


> Wow, thank yall for all the feedback. Very much appreciated. I guess I'll just start with a tupperdor and build my stock pile. I'm interested in a wineador as well eventually. I know own this may be a stupid question, but I'm guessing you don't refrigerate the cigars inside. I would imagine that would dry them out. Also I may have overlooked it but what are the best brands of Tupperware to use as a tupperdor?


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=211675&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Starting from scratch

Here ya go


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

If you really want a wooden humidor go for it! Buy the cheapest but nicest looking one you can find!
Once you buy it season it and leave it empty till you are confident with it! Or.... store your lighters, cutters, & misc supplies in it. Then you can buy another 3 tupperwares with beads.


Or since you aren't gonna buy the humidor anymore you can get 3 pounds of beads & 6 - 9 tupperwares (depending on size).

Have fun!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Epuff%2Ecom%2Fforums%2Fvb%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D211675&share_tid=211675&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> 
> Starting from scratch
> 
> Here ya go


Good call and a worthwhile read from the start!
@*PHL425* - Here's the particular post in that thread with components for the tupperdor set-up I was talking about:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/211675-starting-scratch.html#post3759945

We sometimes call them "Hawkadors" b/c @*hawk45* pioneered this set-up (see link below for pics). Many, many Puffers use them now (I have 6 myself):

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9643-storage-without-humidor.html#post3744363


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Good call and a worthwhile read from the start!
> @*PHL425* - Here's the particular post in that thread with components for the tupperdor set-up I was talking about:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/211675-starting-scratch.html#post3759945
> ...


Thanks.....

(Just wanted to get the last word)..lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> (Just wanted to get the last word)..lol


De nada.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> De nada.


No problem


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> No problem


That's what I said.


----------



## PHL425 (Jan 11, 2017)

Once again thanks for all the input. I'm going to hold off on a wooden humidor and go with a Hawkidor. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I did specify a "Hawkador" in my proposed $50 tupperdor budget, which includes putting in Spanish cedar trays. In fact, those are solid cedar trays, as compared to the thin veneer of cedar you find in most cheap Chinese humidors!
> 
> Oh, and Bovedas are part of that set-up too. How many new guys do we run into who feel compelled to use the crappy foam humidifiers that come with their Cheapadors because... well... because they paid for 'em dammit !!! ???
> 
> Your turn. Whatcha got?


I certainly wouldn't argue from a technical standpoint, but part of the appeal of cigars for me is the "culture" of the whole thing. The old-school look and feel and smell of wood and cedar and quality cigars all coming together and the incredible aroma when I open one of my wood desktop humidors that have been holding cigars for years. I keep a lot of sticks in my cooler, but I would never give up my wood humidors, the whole hobby would lose something for me. I'm sure there are people who just want to store and smoke good cigars who wouldn't share this view.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When I first got here I had the same argument. Who wants to offer someone a cigar outta Tupperware? Much classier with a nice humidor..
However now that my cabinet is overflowing and my humidors are packed, I'm now getting ready for Tupperware when my next cc order is placed. 

Also I've come to the conclusion that people will be happy to take a free cc if I pull it outta my drawers.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I certainly wouldn't argue from a technical standpoint, but part of the appeal of cigars for me is the "culture" of the whole thing. The old-school look and feel and smell of wood and cedar and quality cigars all coming together and the incredible aroma when I open one of my wood desktop humidors that have been holding cigars for years. I keep a lot of sticks in my cooler, but I would never give up my wood humidors, the whole hobby would lose something for me. I'm sure there are people who just want to store and smoke good cigars who wouldn't share this view.


I wouldn't be one to disagree with you. I enjoy maintaining my humi and, am currently seasoning another. I have a coolidor that's next to no maintenance that I put new purchases in to acclimate before rotation into the humi. To me taking care of a humi is part of the fun and, a part of the ritual.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I certainly wouldn't argue from a technical standpoint, but part of the appeal of cigars for me is the "culture" of the whole thing. The old-school look and feel and smell of wood and cedar and quality cigars all coming together and the incredible aroma when I open one of my wood desktop humidors that have been holding cigars for years. I keep a lot of sticks in my cooler, but I would never give up my wood humidors, the whole hobby would lose something for me. I'm sure there are people who just want to store and smoke good cigars who wouldn't share this view.


I would tend to agree with you if I needed a power-office with an Elie Bleu or a Dunhill perched on my mahogany desk set among the walnut paneled walls and fine leather wing-chairs. Or if I could afford a custom 72" Aristocrat cabinet. In the meantime, I've gone high-tech with a wineador for the "look but don't touch" show, practical with a coolerdor for long-term box storage, and hassle-free tupperdors for all the rest. Besides, I guarantee each one of those, including each of my tupperdors, has more actual Spanish cedar in it than a dozen of the Chinese humidors that most Noobs buy... combined!

And you can still see the fine old wood and catch the odor of Spanish cedar wafting through the air when you open one of the several woodies now relegated to dry-boxing or storing cutters and lighters, cases and other accessories.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I would tend to agree with you if I needed a power-office with an Elie Bleu or a Dunhill perched on my mahogany desk set among the walnut paneled walls and fine leather wing-chairs.
> 
> Sounds like a room I'd like to be in, LOL. I would also rather drink wine that I pulled from a stone or brick cellar instead of a metal wineador, but then I also hate having to be on my cell phone and the internet all day. I kind of miss the days when you had to look for a pay phone and then search for change and hope no one had taken out the phone book, or you would never get the number you needed. Is this the definition of old fart?


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I've also read through research that Spanish cedar also helps starve off the tobacco beetle because they don't like the smell or taste of that particular wood ? I suppose putting Spanish cedar trays inside a tupperdor might effectively create a similar environment. For me, a nice cabinet wooden humidor is a presentation piece. It's a nice piece of furniture. I don't really have anywhere where I could stick a large coolerdor, or big tupperdors, based on how my house is laid out. I did have a place for my winedor, but I ran out of space in that and needed to grow. A wooden cabinet made sense in my case, and it was going to go over a lot better with the wife vs some "ugly" plastic tupperware or some random camping cooler.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not slagging wineadors, tupperdors or coolerdors, not at all. But depending on your situation, those might just not be options that are viable. I know for me they aren't at this point.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yukoner said:


> I've also read through research that Spanish cedar also helps starve off the tobacco beetle because they don't like the smell or taste of that particular wood ? I suppose putting Spanish cedar trays inside a tupperdor might effectively create a similar environment. For me, a nice cabinet wooden humidor is a presentation piece. It's a nice piece of furniture. I don't really have anywhere where I could stick a large coolerdor, or big tupperdors, based on how my house is laid out. I did have a place for my winedor, but I ran out of space in that and needed to grow. A wooden cabinet made sense in my case, and it was going to go over a lot better with the wife vs some "ugly" plastic tupperware or some random camping cooler.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not slagging wineadors, tupperdors or coolerdors, not at all. But depending on your situation, those might just not be options that are viable. I know for me they aren't at this point.


We try to tell the truth about cheap Chinese humidors and cabinets around here. The thin veneer of Spanish cedar found in most cheap Chinese humidors and cabinets does not do the same job as the solid Spanish cedar found in quality humidors, the shelves & drawers employed in many popular wineadors, and in the trays we so often recommend for inclusion in tupperdor set-ups. Seals on those budget humidors are notoriously leaky, and often even worse on cheap cabinets. Promoting of them as a preferred option is disingenuous. We do our best to help people who've already acquired them, but they have far too many flaws to be something we recommend when they can be avoided.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> We try to tell the truth about cheap Chinese humidors and cabinets around here. The thin veneer of Spanish cedar found in most cheap Chinese humidors and cabinets does not do the same job as the solid Spanish cedar found in quality humidors, the shelves & drawers employed in many popular wineadors, and in the trays we so often recommend for inclusion in tupperdor set-ups. Seals on those budget humidors are notoriously leaky, and often even worse on cheap cabinets. Promoting of them as a preferred option is disingenuous. We do our best to help people who've already acquired them, but they have far too many flaws to be something we recommend when they can be avoided.


Very true, handmade humidor vs el-cheapo Chinese humidor are definitely not the same thing and cannot be compared. That being said, if saying that (as an example), wineador > Chinese humidor, would the same be true for winedor > Avallo ? Or winedor > Aristocrat ?

It's such a shame that Quality Imports can't get "quality" even marginally higher :serious:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yukoner said:


> Very true, handmade humidor vs el-cheapo Chinese humidor are definitely not the same thing and cannot be compared. That being said, if saying that (as an example), wineador > Chinese humidor, would the same be true for winedor > Avallo ? Or winedor > Aristocrat ?
> 
> It's such a shame that Quality Imports can't get "quality" even marginally higher :serious:


SMH

Your post was not in regard to an Avallo or an Aristocrat. Your assertion implied that the Spanish cedar content in the sort of cabinets that can be found within the OP's budget makes them superior to other choices being recommended. And that is utterly false. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. But, there are proven recommendations long established here on Puff based on years of accumulated knowledge and experimentation. Beating a dead-horse about the cheap Chinese cabinet that you just now filled up is completely contrary to the sound advice we endeavor to share with those new to the forum!

Furthermore, I question your experience with Avallos and Aristocrats, or any high-end wooden humidor for that matter. Hell, I question your experience with cigars, period. Sure, I'm willing to believe you smoked your first one eight years ago, as you said. But all evidence would indicate that you only became serious and started learning anything about them just a few months ago when you joined Puff. That hardly qualifies you as the expert you imagine yourself to be. If I'm wrong about your tenure in the cigar world, so be it. But it still wouldn't change how very wrong you are to keep pressing Noobs to make poor or unnecessary choices, and just how far astray of the common collective Puff wisdom you keep trying to lead the dialog.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Very true, handmade humidor vs el-cheapo Chinese humidor are definitely not the same thing and cannot be compared. That being said, if saying that (as an example), wineador > Chinese humidor, would the same be true for winedor > Avallo ? Or winedor > Aristocrat ?
> 
> It's such a shame that Quality Imports can't get "quality" even marginally higher :serious:


Yes. (IMO).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> SMH
> 
> Your post was not in regard to an Avallo or an Aristocrat. Your assertion implied that the Spanish cedar content in the sort of cabinets that can be found within the OP's budget makes them superior to other choices being recommended. And that is utterly false. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. But, there are proven recommendations long established here on Puff based on years of accumulated knowledge and experimentation. Beating a dead-horse about the cheap Chinese cabinet that you just now filled up is completely contrary to the sound advice we endeavor to share with those new to the forum!
> 
> Furthermore, I question your experience with Avallos and Aristocrats, or any high-end wooden humidor for that matter. Hell, I question your experience with cigars, period. Sure, I'm willing to believe you smoked your first one eight years ago, as you said. But all evidence would indicate that you only became serious and started learning anything about them just a few months ago when you joined Puff. That hardly qualifies you as the expert you imagine yourself to be. If I'm wrong about your tenure in the cigar world, so be it. But it still wouldn't change how very wrong you are to keep pressing Noobs to make poor or unnecessary choices, and just how far astray of the common collective Puff wisdom you keep trying to lead the dialog.


I wasn't trying to state that my original post had anything to do with an Avallo / Aristocrat or not. I was asking a supplementary question, so my apologies to anyone if that was confusing. BTW, I fully admit that I have zero experience with a high end cabinet humidor. Never stated I had any experience with those.

I've had a wineador for the past 8+ years. Been aging numerous boxes for that same amount of time (that's when I seriously got into cigars). My wineador was humidified, pretty much exclusively, using Heartfelt beads. I never stated that a wineador or anything else was wrong to do, or that there were better options. For those looking for a very simple, easy to maintain system, wineadors are awesome. From what I gather from other B/S OTL, tupperware works great too.

I'm not pressing n00bs to make any choice at all. I'm simply, a) stating an opinion, and b) injecting personal thoughts and experiences. Like has been said in this thread, despite the disadvantages of wooden humidor storage, some of us are in that boat, by choice or otherwise. Given that, I think it would make sense to share as much information and have as much discussion as possible ?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

PHL425 said:


> I'm new to the forum and fairly new to cigars. I'm trying to build my collection right now and need a humidor. I have a small xikar travel humidor and plan to set up a tupperdor in the future, but I want a good tradional wooden humidor. I want one with a capacity of at least 150-250 but don't want to spend more than $250. Any input will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Palmer


Hi and welcome to the hobby. I suggest that if you are dead set on a traditional humidor and with your stated budget Savoy is the way to go. Extremely well crafted for a Chinese made with real Spanish cedar not veneer. They interlock their corners and have great piano hinges. They have boveda options and these are at virtually every B&M. I suggest going to a brick and mortar to test the seal by lightly dropping the lid shut and you should hear it hit a good cushion of air. You can also do the paper test there.

One other thing. This hobby does tend to grow quickly. I regretted dropping 350 bucks on a nice humidor that barely held 80 cigars. Bigger is better my friend. Please consider a nice wineador. I really wished I did this from the beginning. For 300 bucks you can put together a nice 12+ bottle with Spanish cedar shelves from wineador.com. Then buy 2 lbs of hearts felt beads 65 or 70 % and you will have a nice temperature controlled space that will hold 300 plus cigars for the same money and much less maintenance. I hope this helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey has anyone here dealed with forest for winedor trays? It's been over 5 weeks he's not even getting back to me still waiting


----------

